# Sight 2021 Decals



## elSchmiddy (17. Oktober 2021)

Hi zusammen,

Weiß jemand wo man Decals zum aktuellen Sight bekommt? Bzw. hat vielleicht jemand Vorlagen zum "selbst drucken lassen"?


----------

